# Besoin de conseil: Upgrade ou Remplacement?



## yoannboss (2 Février 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens chercher des conseils pour l'utilisation de mon mac mini (fin 2012) HDD 1To (la config est en PJ).
Celui ci commence à pédaler dans la semoule (le tiroir d'appli met 10sec à s'ouvrir....), j'ai des freeze à chaque ouverture d'appli, ect, ect.
Je fais de la navigation, utilisation bureautique (excel, word,mail,.....), un peu de montage video (des clips de 20min sur iMOVIE).

J'hésite à tenter un upgrade en SSD + 16Go de RAM (env. 180Eur)
ou
Remplacer mon mac mais vu l'utilisation que j'en ai?

Qu'en pensez vous?

Cordialement,


----------



## Franz59 (2 Février 2020)

Bonjour
Excellente machine avec un processeur toujours performant
16 Go + 1 SSD (facile à installer) vont littéralement booster la bestiole


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2020)

Franz59 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Excellente machine avec un processeur toujours performant
> 16 Go + 1 SSD (facile à installer) vont littéralement booster la bestiole


+1


Pour avoir changé l ddd par un SSD dans plusieurs Mac (MP2008, MBP2011, iMac 2011), on gagne énormément en confort d'utilisation.

Par contre, n'ajoute pas la RAM + SSD en même temps : fais d'abord l'un des eux, teste bien ta machine et là seulement, change le 2e.


----------



## yoannboss (2 Février 2020)

.... Erreur ne pas tenir compte de ce post....


----------



## yoannboss (2 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> +1
> 
> 
> Pour avoir changé l ddd par un SSD dans plusieurs Mac (MP2008, MBP2011, iMac 2011), on gagne énormément en confort d'utilisation.
> ...


Par rapport aux problèmes que j'ai avancé : latence, freeze, lenteur.
Quels sont vos avis, je change la ram ou le hdd en SSD?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2020)

yoannboss a dit:


> Par rapport aux problèmes que j'ai avancé : latence, freeze, lenteur.
> Quels sont vos avis, je change la ram ou le hdd en SSD?


Le SSD.

Mais d'abord il faudrait peut-être comprendre ce qui ne va pas ? Enfin, si tu veux…

L'idéal est évidemment de faire une clean install sur le SSD


----------



## ericse (2 Février 2020)

yoannboss a dit:


> Par rapport aux problèmes que j'ai avancé : latence, freeze, lenteur.
> Quels sont vos avis, je change la ram ou le hdd en SSD?



Mes prévisions : un SSD va apporter un énorme changement, passer de 8 à 16 Go sera peu perceptible


----------



## yoannboss (2 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le SSD.
> 
> Mais d'abord il faudrait peut-être comprendre ce qui ne va pas ? Enfin, si tu veux…
> 
> L'idéal est évidemment de faire une clean install sur le SSD



Aucun soucis pour comprendre ce qui ne va pas. Pour être honnête, cela fait 12 ans que je suis sur mac. Le seul clean install effectué date de 2 ans quand le disque dur d'origine du Mac mini a cramé et que j'ai du le remplacer. Je ne fais jamais de clean install lors de mise à jour (je sais, pas bien !), tout simplement car malgré 12 ans d'utilisation de time machine, j'ai toujours peur de perdre quelques choses.... Je reste ouvert néanmoins à tout conseil ou test. 
Alors pour le ssd, j'avais prévu d'acheter un câble vers usb pour effectuer un clonage du hdd ^^ !


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2020)

Tu peux faire un rapport Etrecheck (Version 3.4.6 gratuite ici : https://www.techspot.com/downloads/7028-etrecheck.html) et le poster entre deux balises #code#


----------



## yoannboss (2 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu peux faire un rapport Etrecheck (Version 3.4.6 gratuite ici : https://www.techspot.com/downloads/7028-etrecheck.html) et le poster entre deux balises #code#



`[B]Temps déroulé : 6:52
Performance : Bonne
Problème : [/B]L’ordinateur est trop lent
[B]Problèmes graves : [/B]

    Les choses qui figurent ici ont besoin de correction immédiate. 
    [B]Fichiers sans signature[/B] - Il y a des logiciels installés qui manquent de signature et ont l’air malveillant.
    [B]Protection de l’intégrité du système désactivées[/B] - La protection de l’intégrité du système est désactivées. Cet ordinateur est à risque de l’infection du logiciel malveillant.
[B]Problèmes légers : [/B]
    Les choses qui figurent ici n’ont pas besoin de correction immédiate, mais il est possible qu’elles deviennent plus graves dans le futur ou qu’elles soient des opportunités pour l’amélioration. 
    [B]Nettoyage[/B] - Il y a des fichiers orphelins qui peuvent être supprimés.
    [B]Logiciels 32-bits[/B] - Cet ordinateur a des logiciels 32-bits qui ne fonctionneront pas après macOS 10.14 « Mojave ».

[B]Informations matérielles : [/B]

    Mac mini (fin 2012)

    Mac mini Modèle : Macmini6,2

    1 2,3 GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7 (i7-3615QM) unité centrale : 4-core

    8 Go RAM - Possible de l’augmenter

        BANK 0/DIMM0 - 4 Go DDR3 1600 

        BANK 1/DIMM0 - 4 Go DDR3 1600 

[B]Informations vidéo : [/B]

    Intel HD Graphics 4000 - VRAM: 1536 Mo

        PL2480H 1920 x 1080

[B]Logiciels du système : [/B]

    macOS Catalina 10.15.2 (19C57) 

    Temps écoulé depuis le démarrage : Environ 14 jours

[B]Notifications :[/B]
    /Applications/Calendar for Google.app

        6 notifications

[B]Sécurité : [/B]
    Gatekeeper : App Store et développeurs identifiés

    Protection de l’intégrité du système : Désactivée

[B]Fichiers sans signature : [/B]

    Launchd : [B]/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.installer.osmessagetracing.plist[/B]

        Exécutable : /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/OSInstaller.framework/Resources/OSMessageTracer

    Launchd : /Library/LaunchDaemons/com.wdc.WDPrivilegedHelper.plist

        Exécutable : /Library/PrivilegedHelperTools/com.wdc.WDPrivilegedHelper

        Détails : Apparier exacte au logiciel connu d’être légitime - probablement légitime

[B]32-bit Applications : [/B]

    2 logiciels de 32-bits

[B]Extensions du noyau : [/B]

    /Library/Extensions

        [Pas engagée] BoseBluetoothDevices.kext (1.0.0)

        [Pas engagée] Dropbox.kext (Dropbox, Inc., 1.8.6 - SDK 10.11)

        [Engagée] ufsd_NTFS.kext (Paragon Software GmbH, 15.1.83 - SDK 10.10)

[B]Agents launchd du système : [/B]

    [Pas engagé] 18 opérations Apple

    [Engagé] 172 opérations Apple

    [En marche] 121 opérations Apple

[B]Démons launchd du système : [/B]

    [Pas engagé] 36 opérations Apple

    [Engagé] 188 opérations Apple

    [En marche] 110 opérations Apple

    [Autre] 2 opérations Apple

[B]Agents launchd : [/B]

    [Autre] com.adobe.ARMDCHelper.cc24aef4a1b90ed56a725c38014c95072f92651fb65e1bf9c8e43c37a23d420d.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2019-08-07)

    [Pas engagé] com.brother.LOGINserver.plist (Brother Industries, LTD. - installé 2019-09-02)

    [Engagé] com.microsoft.update.agent.plist (Microsoft Corporation - installé 2020-02-01)

    [En marche] com.paragon-software.ntfs.notification-agent.plist (Paragon Software GmbH - installé 2017-12-27)

    [Engagé] com.wdc.WD-Discovery.plist (Western Digital Corporation Branded Products Group - installé 2018-08-12)

    [Autre] com.wdc.WDTrashObserver.plist (Western Digital Corporation Branded Products Group - installé 2018-08-12)

[B]Daemons launchd : [/B]

    [Engagé] WDDiscoveryService.HelperTool.plist (? cb3c0573 - installé 2018-04-04)

    [Engagé] com.adobe.ARMDC.Communicator.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2019-08-07)

    [Engagé] com.adobe.ARMDC.SMJobBlessHelper.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2019-08-07)

    [Engagé] com.apple.installer.osmessagetracing.plist (? dbb717cc - installé 2019-10-05)

    [Engagé] com.microsoft.autoupdate.helper.plist (Microsoft Corporation - installé 2020-02-01)

    [Engagé] com.microsoft.office.licensingV2.helper.plist (Microsoft Corporation - installé 2016-02-12)

    [Pas engagé] com.oracle.java.Helper-Tool.plist (? 0 - installé )

    [Engagé] com.paragon-software.installer.plist (Paragon Software GmbH - installé 2018-08-12)

    [Engagé] com.paragon-software.ntfs.loader.plist (Apple - installé 2019-12-05)

    [En marche] com.paragon-software.ntfsd.plist (Paragon Software GmbH - installé 2017-12-27)

    [Engagé] com.wdc.WDPrivilegedHelper.plist (? 9f7f4405 - installé 2018-03-17)

[B]Agents launchd de l’utilisateur : [/B]

    [Engagé] com.google.keystone.agent.plist (Google, Inc. - installé 2019-12-04)

    [Engagé] com.google.keystone.xpcservice.plist (Google, Inc. - installé 2019-12-04)

    [Autre] com.spotify.webhelper.plist (? 0 - installé 2018-03-12)

[B]Éléments Ouverture : [/B]

    AppCleaner SmartDelete (Julien Ramseier - installé 2019-04-06)

        (Élément d’ouverture moderne - /Applications/AppCleaner.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/AppCleaner SmartDelete.app)

    Backup and Sync.app (Google, Inc. - installé 2019-12-23)

        (Application - /Applications/Backup and Sync.app)

    Calendar for Google.app (App Store - installé 2017-08-09)

        (Application - /Applications/Calendar for Google.app)

    Garmin Express Service.app (Garmin International - installé 2019-08-14)

        (Application - /Applications/Garmin Express.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/Garmin Express Service.app)

    TotalFinder.app (BinaryAge Limited - installé 2019-12-27)

        (Application - /Applications/TotalFinder.app)

[B]Modules internet : [/B]

    npSurveillancePlugin_1.0.0.1172: SurveillancePlugin_x86_64 1.0.0.1172 (? - installé 2017-07-15)

    AdobePDFViewer: 19.021.20061 (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2019-12-20)

    AdobePDFViewerNPAPI: 17.012.20098 (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2019-12-20)

[B]Extensions de Safari : [/B]

    Adblock Plus.safariextz - Eyeo GmbH - [URL='https://adblockplus.org/'][B]https://adblockplus.org/[/B][/URL] (installé 2018-10-01)

[B]Panneaux de préférences de tiers : [/B]

    FUSE (installé 2017-09-21)

    NTFS (installé 2017-12-27)

    Tuxera NTFS (installé 2017-09-13)

[B]Performance : [/B]

    Charge du système : 2.08 (1 min) 1.60 (5 min) 1.46 (15 min)

    Vitesse nominale d’E / S : 1.40 Mo/s

    Système de fichiers : 48.59 seconds

    Vitesse écrire :  61 Mo/s

    Vitesse lire :  69 Mo/s

[B]Instantané de l’utilisation de l’unité centrale : [/B]

    [B]Type[/B] [B]En tout[/B]

    Système 2 %

    Utilisateur 3 %

    Inactive 95 %

[B]Instantané de l’utilisation de l’unité centrale par opération : [/B]

    [B]Opération (nombre)[/B] [B]L’unité centrale[/B] ([B]Source[/B] - [B]Lieu[/B])

    WindowServer 13.70 % (Apple)

    EtreCheckPro 7.46 % (Etresoft, Inc.)

    photolibraryd 4.42 % (Apple)

    kernel_task 2.96 % (Apple)

    Google Chrome Helper (Renderer) (18) 2.46 % (Google, Inc.)

[B]Instantané de l’utilisation de la mémoire par opération : [/B]

    [B]Opération (nombre)[/B] [B]Usage de mémoire[/B] ([B]Source[/B] - [B]Lieu[/B])

    Google Chrome Helper (Renderer) (18) 974 Mo (Google, Inc.)

    EtreCheckPro 493 Mo (Etresoft, Inc.)

    com.apple.WebKit.WebContent (9) 356 Mo (Apple)

    Google Chrome 215 Mo (Google, Inc.)

    Mail 150 Mo (Apple)

[B]Instantané de l’utilisation du réseau par opération : [/B]

    [B]Opération[/B] [B]Entrée[/B] / [B]Sortie[/B] ([B]Source[/B] - [B]Lieu[/B])

    mDNSResponder 201 Mo / 8 Mo (Apple)

    netbiosd 3 Mo / 150 Ko (Apple)

    com.apple.WebKit.Networking 758 Ko / 14 Ko (Apple)

    apsd 88 Ko / 479 Ko (Apple)

    Mail 114 Ko / 51 Ko (Apple)

[B]Instantané de l’utilisation de l’énergie par opération : [/B]

    [B]Opération (nombre)[/B] [B]Énergie (0-100)[/B] ([B]Source[/B] - [B]Lieu[/B])

    WindowServer 3 (Apple)

    Google Chrome He (2) 2 (?)

    photolibraryd 1 (Apple)

    Google Chrome 1 (Google, Inc.)

    Google Chrome Helper (Renderer) (18) 0 (Google, Inc.)

[B]Informations de la mémoire virtuelle : [/B]

    Mémoire vive : 8 Go

    Mémoire libre : 18 Mo

    Mémoire utilisé 6.69 Go

    Cache du fichier : 1.29 Go

    Mémoire disponible : 1.31 Go

    Fichier d’échange utilisé : 1.14 Go

[B]Installations de logiciels (30 derniers jours) : [/B]

    [B]Date d’installation[/B] [B]Nom[/B] ([B]Version[/B])

    2020-01-23 BrotherFirmwareUpdateTool (4.0.1)

    2020-01-23 Brother Software (1_11_0_0)

    2020-01-24 XProtectPlistConfigData (2112)

    2020-01-24 MRTConfigData (1.53)

    2020-02-01 Microsoft AutoUpdate (4.19.20011301)

[B]Nettoyage : [/B]

    ~/Library/LaunchAgents/com.spotify.webhelper.plist

        ~/Library/Application Support/Spotify/SpotifyWebHelper

        Exécutable non trouvée

[B]Événements du diagnostic (7 dernier jours si pas grave) : 

Fin du rapport[/B]`


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2020)

Catalina n'est pas à jour

```
macOS Catalina 10.15.2 (19C57)
```



AppCleaner peut être supprimé.



Tu sais ce que c'est ?

```
B]Modules internet : [/B]
npSurveillancePlugin_1.0.0.1172: SurveillancePlugin_x86_64 1.0.0.1172 (? - installé 2017-07-15)
```



Si je me souviens bien, il laisse passer de la pub contre rémunération :

```
B]Extensions de Safari : [/B]
Adblock Plus.safariextz - Eyeo GmbH - [URL='https://adblockplus.org/'][B]https://adblockplus.org/[/B][/URL] (installé 2018-10-01)
```



Bof : lourdingue, très consommateur en ressources :

```
Google Chrome
```



Tu consommes beaucoup de RAM !

```
[B]Informations de la mémoire virtuelle : [/B]
Mémoire vive : 8 Go
Mémoire libre : 18 Mo
Mémoire utilisé 6.69 Go
Cache du fichier : 1.29 Go
Mémoire disponible : 1.31 Go
Fichier d’échange utilisé : 1.14 Go
```



Bizarre…

```
[B]Fichiers sans signature[/B] - Il y a des logiciels installés qui manquent de signature et ont l’air malveillant.
```




```
[B]Fichiers sans signature : [/B]

Launchd : [B]/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.installer.osmessagetracing.plist[/B]
Exécutable : /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/OSInstaller.framework/Resources/OSMessageTracer

Launchd : /Library/LaunchDaemons/com.wdc.WDPrivilegedHelper.plist
Exécutable : /Library/PrivilegedHelperTools/com.wdc.WDPrivilegedHelper
Détails : Apparier exacte au logiciel connu d’être légitime - probablement légitime
```

Passe voir un coup de MalwareBytes…


----------



## yoannboss (2 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Catalina n'est pas à jour
> 
> ```
> macOS Catalina 10.15.2 (19C57)
> ...


+Pour les 2 fichiers sans signatures, 1 c'est du apple et l'autre ca vient d'une appli western digital que je vais supprimer
+Le plugin surveillance vient de mon système de video surveillance dlink qui est... OBSOLÈTE. 
+ as tu une idée pour la consommation de RAM ?


----------



## peyret (2 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Passe voir un coup de MalwareBytes…


+1 Alors.... ? Alors on attend......


----------



## yoannboss (2 Février 2020)

peyret a dit:


> +1 Alors.... ? Alors on attend......


Je couche les marmots, j'installe l'app et reviens avec le résultat


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Février 2020)

yoannboss a dit:


> Il y a des logiciels installés qui manquent de signature et ont l’air malveillant.
> *Protection de l’intégrité du système désactivées* - La protection de l’intégrité du système est désactivées. Cet ordinateur est à risque de l’infection du logiciel malveillant.


Laisser le SIP désactivé c'est pas top. On le fait selon le besoin puis on le réactive !


----------



## yoannboss (2 Février 2020)

Voila le seul truc qu'il a trouvé.
C'est l'appli que j'ai telechargé sur le store qui me supprime les doublons de photos....


----------



## yoannboss (2 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Laisser le SIP désactivé c'est pas top. On le fait selon le besoin puis on le réactive !


Effectivement, je le désactive à chaque nouvel version de total finder. J'ai oublie de le réactiver, mea culpa....


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Février 2020)

Sinon j'ai trouvé ça : https://sensorstechforum.com/fr/systweak-pup-virus-remove/


----------



## yoannboss (2 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Sinon j'ai trouvé ça : https://sensorstechforum.com/fr/systweak-pup-virus-remove/


Bon ça va dégagé et basta ! Dans le doute, ménage par le vide !


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Février 2020)

Pas de doute c'est confirmé, tu peux sans remords  
Ton Mac te dira merci.


----------



## yoannboss (2 Février 2020)

Ok, c'est dégagé!
Je dois maintenant trouver un remplaçant à total finder, celui ci ne fonctionnant que SIP désactivé....


----------



## yoannboss (2 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Sinon j'ai trouvé ça : https://sensorstechforum.com/fr/systweak-pup-virus-remove/



Je viens de lire l'article complet... Je me suis fais b****é bien comme il faut... Bon j'ai rien payé , le truc faisait bien le boulot en plus...
Mais ca fait froid dans le dos, il aurait pu m'aspiré des données conf' ou des photos (si c'est pas le cas....).
....


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2020)

yoannboss a dit:


> C'est l'appli que j'ai telechargé sur le store qui me supprime les doublons de photos....


Téléchargé sur l'App store ? d'Apple ?


----------



## yoannboss (2 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Téléchargé sur l'App store ? d'Apple ?


oui


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2020)

yoannboss a dit:


> oui


Ca craint !

Maintenant que tu as fait le ménage, tu peux refaire un rapport Etrecheck ?


----------



## yoannboss (2 Février 2020)

oui mais il a sacrement repris en velocité!


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2020)

yoannboss a dit:


> oui mais il a sacrement repris en velocité!


Cool ! Et tu verras, avec un SSD ça sera… waouh !


----------



## yoannboss (2 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ca craint !
> 
> Maintenant que tu as fait le ménage, tu peux refaire un rapport Etrecheck ?


`[B]Date du rapport : 2020-02-02 22:34:22

Temps déroulé : 4:42


Performance : Bonne


Problème : [/B]L’ordinateur est trop lent


[B]Problèmes graves : [/B]

    Les choses qui figurent ici ont besoin de correction immédiate.


    [B]Fichiers sans signature[/B] - Il y a des logiciels installés qui manquent de signature et ont l’air malveillant.


[B]Problèmes légers : [/B]

    Les choses qui figurent ici n’ont pas besoin de correction immédiate, mais il est possible qu’elles deviennent plus graves dans le futur ou qu’elles soient des opportunités pour l’amélioration.


    [B]Nettoyage[/B] - Il y a des fichiers orphelins qui peuvent être supprimés.


    [B]Logiciels 32-bits[/B] - Cet ordinateur a des logiciels 32-bits qui ne fonctionneront pas après macOS 10.14 « Mojave ».


    [B]Accès limité au disque[/B] - Il est possible qu’il soit plus d’information avec l’Accès complet au disque.


[B]Sécurité : [/B]

    Gatekeeper : App Store et développeurs identifiés


    Protection de l’intégrité du système : Activée

    Logiciel antivirus : MalwareBytes


[B]Fichiers sans signature : [/B]

    Launchd : [B]/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.installer.osmessagetracing.plist[/B]
        Exécutable : /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/OSInstaller.framework/Resources/OSMessageTracer

[B]32-bit Applications : [/B]

    2 logiciels de 32-bits

[B]Extensions du noyau : [/B]

    /Library/Extensions
        [Pas engagée] BoseBluetoothDevices.kext (1.0.0)
        [Pas engagée] Dropbox.kext (Dropbox, Inc., 1.8.6 - SDK 10.11)
        [Engagée] ufsd_NTFS.kext (Paragon Software GmbH, 15.1.83 - SDK 10.10)

[B]Agents launchd du système : [/B]

    [Pas engagé] 17 opérations Apple


    [Engagé] 170 opérations Apple


    [En marche] 123 opérations Apple


    [Autre] Une opération Apple


[B]Démons launchd du système : [/B]

    [Pas engagé] 38 opérations Apple


    [Engagé] 178 opérations Apple


    [En marche] 119 opérations Apple


    [Autre] Une opération Apple


[B]Agents launchd : [/B]
    
    [Autre] com.adobe.ARMDCHelper.cc24aef4a1b90ed56a725c38014c95072f92651fb65e1bf9c8e43c37a23d420d.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2019-08-07)

    
    [En marche] com.brother.LOGINserver.plist (Brother Industries, LTD. - installé 2019-09-02)

    
    [En marche] com.malwarebytes.mbam.frontend.agent.plist (Malwarebytes Corporation - installé 2019-11-18)

    
    [Engagé] com.microsoft.update.agent.plist (Microsoft Corporation - installé 2020-02-01)

    
    [En marche] com.paragon-software.ntfs.notification-agent.plist (Paragon Software GmbH - installé 2017-12-27)

  
[B]Daemons launchd : [/B]
    
    [Engagé] com.adobe.ARMDC.Communicator.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2019-08-07)

    
    [Engagé] com.adobe.ARMDC.SMJobBlessHelper.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2019-08-07)

    
    [Engagé] com.apple.installer.osmessagetracing.plist (? dbb717cc  - installé 2019-10-05)

    
    [Engagé] com.cocoatech.PathFinder.SMFHelper7.plist (Dragan Milic - installé 2020-02-02)

    
    [En marche] com.malwarebytes.mbam.rtprotection.daemon.plist (Malwarebytes Corporation - installé 2020-02-02)

    
    [En marche] com.malwarebytes.mbam.settings.daemon.plist (Malwarebytes Corporation - installé 2019-11-18)

    
    [Engagé] com.microsoft.autoupdate.helper.plist (Microsoft Corporation - installé 2020-02-01)

    
    [Engagé] com.microsoft.office.licensingV2.helper.plist (Microsoft Corporation - installé 2016-02-12)

    
    [Pas engagé] com.oracle.java.Helper-Tool.plist (? 0  - installé )

  
[B]Agents launchd de l’utilisateur : [/B]
    
    [Engagé] com.google.keystone.agent.plist (Google, Inc. - installé 2019-12-04)

    
    [Engagé] com.google.keystone.xpcservice.plist (Google, Inc. - installé 2019-12-04)

    
    [Autre] com.spotify.webhelper.plist (? 0  - installé 2018-03-12)

  
[B]Éléments Ouverture : [/B]

    AppCleaner SmartDelete (Julien Ramseier - installé 2019-04-06)
        (Élément d’ouverture moderne - /Applications/AppCleaner.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/AppCleaner SmartDelete.app)

    Backup and Sync.app (Google, Inc. - installé 2019-12-23)
        (Application - /Applications/Backup and Sync.app)

    Calendar for Google.app (App Store - installé 2017-08-09)
        (Application - /Applications/Calendar for Google.app)

    Garmin Express Service.app (Garmin International - installé 2019-08-14)
        (Application - /Applications/Garmin Express.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/Garmin Express Service.app)

    PathFinderLauncher (Dragan Milic - installé 2019-12-20)
        (Élément d’ouverture moderne - /Applications/Path Finder.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/PathFinderLauncher.app)

    TotalFinder.app (BinaryAge Limited - installé 2019-12-27)
        (Application - /Applications/TotalFinder.app)

[B]Modules internet : [/B]

    AdobePDFViewer: 19.021.20061 (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2019-12-20)

[B]Time Machine : [/B]

    [B]Informations Time Machine ne sont pas disponsible sans l’Accès complet au disque.[/B]
    2 instantanés locaux
    Instantané local le plus vieux : 2020-02-02 21:42:24
    Dernier instantané : 2020-02-02 22:13:57

[B]Performance : [/B]

    Charge du système : 2.04 (1 min) 1.84 (5 min) 1.71 (15 min)
    Vitesse nominale d’E / S : 5.46 Mo/s
    Système de fichiers : 32.76 seconds
    Vitesse écrire :  59 Mo/s
    Vitesse lire :  48 Mo/s

[B]Instantané de l’utilisation de l’unité centrale : [/B]

    [B]Type[/B] [B]En tout[/B]


    Système 3 %


    Utilisateur 5 %


    Inactive 92 %


[B]Instantané de l’utilisation de l’unité centrale par opération : [/B]

    [B]Opération (nombre)[/B] [B]L’unité centrale[/B] ([B]Source[/B] - [B]Lieu[/B])


    Path Finder 13.54 % (Dragan Milic)


    WindowServer 11.66 % (Apple)


    Google Chrome Helper (Renderer) (14) 8.23 % (Google, Inc.)


    backupd 6.72 % (Apple)


    EtreCheckPro 5.96 % (Etresoft, Inc.)


[B]Instantané de l’utilisation de la mémoire par opération : [/B]

    [B]Opération (nombre)[/B] [B]Usage de mémoire[/B] ([B]Source[/B] - [B]Lieu[/B])


    Google Chrome Helper (Renderer) (14) 1007 Mo (Google, Inc.)


    MTLCompilerService (44) 703 Mo (Apple)


    EtreCheckPro 663 Mo (Etresoft, Inc.)


    mdworker_shared (32) 277 Mo (Apple)


    Google Chrome 198 Mo (Google, Inc.)


[B]Instantané de l’utilisation du réseau par opération : [/B]

    [B]Opération[/B] [B]Entrée[/B] / [B]Sortie[/B] ([B]Source[/B] - [B]Lieu[/B])


    mDNSResponder 593 Ko / 65 Ko (Apple)


    Mail 250 Ko / 75 Ko (Apple)


    apsd 6 Ko / 22 Ko (Apple)


    netbiosd 12 Ko / 3 Ko (Apple)


    helpd 6 Ko / 1 Ko (Apple)


[B]Instantané de l’utilisation de l’énergie par opération : [/B]

    [B]Opération (nombre)[/B] [B]Énergie (0-100)[/B] ([B]Source[/B] - [B]Lieu[/B])


    Path Finder 10 (?)


    mdworker (2) 3 (?)


    backupd 2 (Apple)


    WindowServer 2 (Apple)


    trustd (4) 1 (Apple)


[B]Informations de la mémoire virtuelle : [/B]

    Mémoire vive : 8 Go


    Mémoire libre : 57 Mo


    Mémoire utilisé  6.32 Go


    Cache du fichier : 1.63 Go


    Mémoire disponible : 1.68 Go


    Fichier d’échange utilisé : 0 o


[B]Installations de logiciels (30 derniers jours) : [/B]

    [B]Date d’installation[/B] [B]Nom[/B] ([B]Version[/B])


    2020-01-23 BrotherFirmwareUpdateTool (4.0.1)


    2020-01-23 Brother Software (1_11_0_0)


    2020-01-24 XProtectPlistConfigData (2112)


    2020-02-01 Microsoft AutoUpdate (4.19.20011301)


    2020-02-02 Malwarebytes for Mac (1.0)


    2020-02-02 MRTConfigData (1.53)


[B]Nettoyage : [/B]

    ~/Library/LaunchAgents/com.spotify.webhelper.plist
        ~/Library/Application Support/Spotify/SpotifyWebHelper
        Exécutable non trouvée


[B]Événements du diagnostic (7 dernier jours si pas grave) : 



Fin du rapport[/B]`


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2020)

Hormis les quelques remarques que j'avais précédemment faites, RAS dans ce rapport.
Pas de problème de RAM…


----------



## yoannboss (2 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Hormis les quelques remarques que j'avais précédemment faites, RAS dans ce rapport.
> Pas de problème de RAM…



Encore merci les gars!


----------



## yoannboss (3 Février 2020)

Alors par contre, que pensez vous de l'option clonage du hdd sur ssd ? J'ai lu qu'il fallait activer une option sur le ssd pour pas le flinguer trop vite (une histoire de répartition de donnée homogène)?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2020)

Activer le Trim sur un SSD (si le SSD est externe, il faut qu'il soit en Thunderbolt pour l'activer).

Mais si tu pars sur un SSD interne, alors activation du Trim


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Cool ! Et tu verras, avec un SSD ça sera… waouh !



Oh oui car on voit que les tests ´écriture- lecture ´c’est pas top.


----------

